# Am I wrong?



## Brannich (Jan 9, 2002)

Is "Brannich Blacksmoke" too long of a nickname to register?


----------



## Felonious Ntent (Jan 9, 2002)

That sucks. Mine must squeek in just under the character aloment number. I guess The Shadow of my Former Self will definatley now have to change his name as he was talking about.


----------



## Vuron (Jan 9, 2002)

Maybe you can go with "The Ass formerly known as BB"?


----------



## Martin (Jan 9, 2002)

That only works if you have a symbol for 'ass.'


----------



## Vuron (Jan 9, 2002)

Would a pic suffice?


----------



## Martin (Jan 9, 2002)

I suppose.  Didn't he get drunk and sit on a scanner last Christmas party?


----------



## Brannich (Jan 9, 2002)

I don't want to talk about it.


----------



## Martin (Jan 9, 2002)

After what I heard the next day, I don't blame you.


----------



## Felonious Ntent (Jan 9, 2002)

The stories being told about that night....


----------



## Darkness (Jan 9, 2002)

Felonious Ntent said:
			
		

> *I guess The Shadow of my Former Self will definatley now have to change his name as he was talking about. *



You bet...  Still, I had already made the switch on the "old" boards so it's all good. 
(Of course, I still have to make that switch on EZboard, but it's not a big priority there...)


----------

